# Alguns casos envolvendo o uso de letra maiúscula



## meencantesp

Deixo-lhes alguns casos que me deixam inseguro quando escrevo. De alguns já tenho certa noção, mas ainda gostaria de ver o que têm a me dizer sobre eles. Além disso, pode acontecer também de alguns deles serem casos repetidos, mas creio não ser grande problema. Não obtive boas respostas fazendo pesquisas na internet, visto que há vários manuais de redação e portais de ensino escolar divergentes entre si. Não confio também no dito "uso corrente" porque, ao que parece, a maioria não presta atenção aos detalhes, e não é incomum que jornalistas e colunistas cometam erros absurdos. Segue:

a) Moro na *região sul do Brasil/Região Sul do Brasil*.
b) A *metade norte/Metade Norte* do Rio Grande do Sul é uma região socialmente desenvolvida.
c) Viajei ao *norte de Portugal/Norte de Portugal* no ano passado.
d) Atravessamos o *Atlântico Sul/Atlântico sul/atlântico sul* num navio.
e) Na última semana, discutiu-se muito acerca da *floresta amazônica/Floresta Amazônica/floresta Amazônica*
f) Uruguaiana é uma cidade localizada na região da *fronteira/Fronteira*.
g) O *sertão nordestino/Sertão Nordestino* é uma região pobre.
h) Trabalho para o *Governo do Estado de São Paulo/Governo do estado de São Paulo/governo do estado de São Paulo*.
i) As monarquias do *continente europeu/Continente Europeu* decaíram com as revoluções liberais.
j) O *processo de deposição da presidenta Dilma Rousseff/Processo de Deposição da Presidenta Dilma Rousseff* encerrou-se em 2016. _Fala-se de "épocas históricas notáveis" como um dos usos de maiúsculas. Ora, que constitui uma época "notável"? Não é algo demasiado subjetivo? O fato citado na minha frase já é parte da história, mas talvez não seja tão notável assim aos olhos de um português ou de um moçambicano. _
k) Nasci na *zona sul/Zona Sul* de São Paulo.


----------



## meencantesp

Outro questionamento sobre a palavra "estado". Alguns dizem que deve ser empregada com maiúscula inicial quando se refere ao conceito político de estado, enquanto a maiúscula, por sua via, deveria ser usada para as UFs do Brasil e indicando circunstância. Portanto:

Sou do *estado *do Rio Grande do Sul.
É dever do *Estado *prover serviços de saúde.
Meu pai está em *estado *de coma.

Outros usos já não me são tão claros (principalmente quando há plural):

Defendo a política do *Estado/estado* de bem-estar social.
Os *estados/Estados* de bem-estar social europeu possibilitaram avanços sociais importantes.
A formação dos *Estados/estados* nacionais na América Latina deu-se, muitas vezes, de forma violenta.


----------



## machadinho

Nomes próprios com iniciais em maiúsculas. Descrições definidas com inicias em minúsculas. Muitos nomes próprios são semelhantes, de letra a letra, a descrições definidas mas não são descrições definidas.

Em vez de buscar regrinhas que se apliquem de cima para baixo, procure desenvolver o seu *senso* da distinção entre nomes próprios e descrições definidas. É cognitivamente mais proveitoso. É ser adulto em língua.

Exercício:

Nome próprio: O Governo de São Paulo é ridículo.​Descrição definida: Cabe ao governo de São Paulo o ensino médio.​
Consegue ver a diferença?

Essa diferença fundamental não deve ser apagada por uma regrinha de blog, um post de fórum, resposta de oráculo ou devaneio de gramático pop. É um fato semântico. É a distinção entre referir-se a algo (diretamente) e denotar algo (indiretamente). Caminho direto até a coisa? Nome próprio. Maiúsculas. Caminho indireto? Descrição. Minúsculas.

Se você normalizar tudo para 'o Governo' ou tudo para 'o governo', tudo para 'Zona Sul' ou tudo para 'zona sul', o seu texto ficará pior.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> Nomes próprios com iniciais em maiúsculas. Descrições definidas com inicias em minúsculas. Muitos nomes próprios são semelhantes, de letra a letra, a descrições definidas mas não são descrições definidas.
> 
> Em vez de buscar regrinhas que se apliquem de cima para baixo, procure desenvolver o seu *senso* da distinção entre nomes próprios e descrições definidas. É cognitivamente mais proveitoso. É ser adulto em língua.
> 
> Exercício:
> 
> Nome próprio: O Governo de São Paulo é ridículo.​Descrição definida: Cabe ao governo de São Paulo o ensino médio.​
> Consegue ver a diferença?
> 
> Essa diferença fundamental não deve ser apagada por uma regrinha de blog, um post de fórum, resposta de oráculo ou devaneio de gramático pop. É um fato semântico. É a distinção entre referir-se a algo (diretamente) e denotar algo (indiretamente). Caminho direto até a coisa? Nome próprio. Maiúsculas. Caminho indireto? Descrição. Minúsculas.
> 
> Se você normalizar tudo para 'o Governo' ou tudo para 'o governo', tudo para 'Zona Sul' ou tudo para 'zona sul', o seu texto ficará pior.



Consigo entender a diferença entre "Governo de São Paulo" e "governo de São Paulo". O primeiro seria um nome próprio por indicar O (artigo definido) Governo de São Paulo, a instituição específica chamada "Governo de São Paulo". Já o "governo de São Paulo" não diz respeito a uma instituição consolidada específica, senão a algo genérico de existência provável.

O Brasil não tem uma instituição chamada "Parlamento", como certos países, mas tem um "parlamento" dividido em duas câmaras.

Meu raciocínio está correto? Se sim, devo confessar que ainda não consigo decidir plenamente por um caminho a seguir na escrita. Numa prova de vestibular seriam aceitas duas formas? Peço desculpas se lhe parecer um pouco limitado no raciocínio...


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Consigo entender a diferença entre "Governo de São Paulo" e "governo de São Paulo". O primeiro seria um nome próprio por indicar O (artigo definido) Governo de São Paulo, a instituição específica chamada "Governo de São Paulo". Já o "governo de São Paulo" não diz respeito a uma instituição consolidada específica, senão a algo genérico de existência provável.


Isso.  O nome próprio 'o Governo de São Paulo' é como uma etiqueta que pregamos numa coisa, num determinado mandato, numa determinada instituição política existente, para falarmos dela e somente dela, por exemplo, para falarmos do atual governo liderado hoje pelo Doria. A etiqueta pode ser boa ou ruim, não importa, contanto que esteja colada no objeto. Poderíamos usar outras etiquetas também, tanto faz. Usamos essa por conveniência e decoro.

Já a descrição definida 'o governo de São Paulo' funciona de modo diferente: ela nos permite falar de um único objeto qualquer que satisfaça duas condições: (i) a de ser um governo, e (ii) de São Paulo. O governo Doria _por acaso_ satisfaz essas condições, mas qualquer outro governo que ora vigorasse as satisfaria também.

A etiqueta alcança o governo Doria _diretamente,_ sem satisfação de condições; a descrição o alcança _indiretamente,_ via satisfação de condições. Quem entende essa distinção entre nomes e descrições não vê contradição alguma em se afirmar, ao mesmo tempo, que:

O Governo de São Paulo é ridículo mas o governo de São Paulo não.​
O nome próprio não descreve o objeto do qual ele é um nome. Assim como 'Maria' não diz absolutamente nada sobre a Maria, a expressão 'a República Democrática da China' é tão somente um nome próprio, que _se refere a_ um estado político na China, mas não o descreve, pois a China não era uma república e muito menos era democrática, mas ela ainda assim se chamava 'República Democrática'. O exemplo clássico na literatura é o nome do Sacro Império Romano, que não era sacro, nem romano e muito menos um império.


meencantesp said:


> O Brasil não tem uma instituição chamada "Parlamento", como certos países, mas tem um "parlamento" dividido em duas câmaras.


Perfeito.  O nosso parlamento se chama 'Congresso'. O congresso britânico se chama 'Parlamento'. Que uma instituição dê a si o nome de 'Congresso Nacional' não basta para que essa instituição seja, de fato, um congresso nacional. É preciso algo mais, a saber, que ela seja um congresso e que seja nacional.



meencantesp said:


> Meu raciocínio está correto? Se sim, devo confessar que ainda não consigo decidir plenamente por um caminho a seguir na escrita. Numa prova de vestibular seriam aceitas duas formas? Peço desculpas se lhe parecer um pouco limitado no raciocínio...


Não tem nada de limitado. O que estou tentando incutir em você é _confiança_ em si próprio em matéria de língua portuguesa. Regrinhas não só não funcionam sem exceções como não estimulam o nosso senso ou intuição linguística. Todo mundo tem esse senso. Mas é como um músculo. Necessita ser exercitado para funcionar bem.


----------



## meencantesp

Confesso estar quase salivando novamente sobre o mesmo assunto (alguém pra me dar um calmante?), quase dois meses depois. Por que _Governo de São Paulo_, fazendo referência ao do Dória, leva maiúsculas? Somente um nome próprio deveria levá-las, não? Se o conjunto de elementos que formam a administração de Dória não se chama oficialmente _Governo, _por que deveria eu pôr maiúscula inicial?

Outra: costumam dizer que se pode usar maiúscula na palavra _país_, fazendo referência a um nome próprio implícito. Mas pensando por essa lógica, podemos fazer o mesmo com várias outras palavras: por que não usar _Homem_, fazendo referência a João?

Peço desculpas, sinceramente, se estiver sendo repetitivo ou inconveniente, mas está-me parecendo impossível aprender sobre uso de maiúsculas de forma 100 % satisfatória, e por várias razões:

1- O uso comum parece absolutamente alheio a padronizações. Não é incomum ler textos com a maiúscula tendo função de negrito ou sublinhado (*mesmo quando não se quer de fato dar destaque ao que está escrito*), inclusive de meus professores.

2- As fontes brasileiras e portuguesas que tratam do assunto são rasas demais, e o nosso grande Acordo Ortográfico não me serve em 99 % dos casos. Quando procuro meus professores, obtenho respostas baseadas nele.

3 - Recorro então ao espanhol e à RAE (e como invejo uma dessas pro português). As regras dela aparentemente são bem mais coerentes, embora a do _estado _não me tenha ficado clara, e haja certas discrepâncias com o português (pra eles, é _Revolución francesa_, e não _Revolución Francesa_).


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Por que _Governo de São Paulo_, fazendo referência ao do Dória, leva maiúsculas? Somente um nome próprio deveria levá-las, não?


Por quê? Porque é usado como nome próprio.



meencantesp said:


> Se o conjunto de elementos que formam a administração de Dória não se chama oficialmente _Governo, _por que deveria eu pôr maiúscula inicial?


Por quê? Para se referir diretamente a esse conjunto por meio do nome próprio 'Governo'. Veja, para começar, não temos a obrigação de pôr maiúscula em nada. Ponha se quiser. Tem gente que não põe nem no próprio nome. Segundo, embora não se chame oficialmente Governo, assim ele se chama não-oficialmente ou tem a pretensão de assim se chamar. Nomes próprios são, por natureza, arbitrários. Basta batizar ou aceitar um batizado alheio e pronto.



meencantesp said:


> Outra: costumam dizer que se pode usar maiúscula na palavra _país_, fazendo referência a um nome próprio implícito. Mas pensando por essa lógica, podemos fazer o mesmo com várias outras palavras: por que não usar _Homem_, fazendo referência a João?


Poder, pode. Só que ninguém vai te entender, né? Jesus dá ao pai dele o nome de 'Homem'. Mas também, na época dele, era meio feio falar o nome do pai dele assim, em público, sem mais nem menos. Pegava mal demais.



meencantesp said:


> Peço desculpas, sinceramente, se estiver sendo repetitivo ou inconveniente, mas está-me parecendo impossível aprender sobre uso de maiúsculas de forma 100 % satisfatória, e por várias razões:


Tranquilo. É só cortar a abobrinha objetiva sobre a pronúncia medonha das mulheres e da gente menos favorecida socialmente, que tá valendo.



meencantesp said:


> 1- O uso comum parece absolutamente alheio a padronizações. Não é incomum ler textos com a maiúscula tendo função de negrito ou sublinhado (mesmo quando não se quer de fato dar destaque ao que está escrito), inclusive de meus professores.


Sim, ele é absolutamente alheio a padronizações. E isso é bom.



meencantesp said:


> 2- As fontes brasileiras e portuguesas que tratam do assunto são rasas demais, e o nosso grande Acordo Ortográfico não me serve em 99 % dos casos. Quando procuro meus professores, obtenho respostas baseadas nele.


Que bom.



meencantesp said:


> As regras dela aparentemente são bem mais coerentes, embora a do _estado _não me tenha ficado clara, e haja certas discrepâncias com o português (pra eles, é _Revolución francesa_, e não _Revolución Francesa_).


Talvez porque, no fim das contas, não haja regras? De todo modo, para que a sua vida não fique tão sofrida, faça o esforço de tentar separar na sua cabeça as regras de grafia para títulos em citações bibliográficas (o livro de título _Revolución francesa)_ e as supostas regras de grafia para nomes próprios ('Estado' em vez de 'estado'). São coisas diferentes, entende? Não há mistério quanto a estas. É só com aquelas que o bicho pega.


----------



## meencantesp

Fiquei até satisfeito com a resposta, mas seguem mais poucas coisinhas:



machadinho said:


> Que bom.



Por quê? Sei que não se trata exatamente do tema do tópico, mas fiquei curioso pra saber sua opinião.



machadinho said:


> Talvez porque, no fim das contas, não haja regras? De todo modo, para que a sua vida não fique tão sofrida, faça o esforço de tentar separar na sua cabeça as regras de grafia para títulos em citações bibliográficas (o livro de título _Revolución francesa)_ e as supostas regras de grafia para nomes próprios ('Estado' em vez de 'estado'). São coisas diferentes, entende? Não há mistério quanto a estas. É só com aquelas que o bicho pega.



Não sei se não o (ou a?) entendi ou se não me entendeu. O _Revolución francesa _de que falei tinha que ver com o nome de épocas históricas, e não com os títulos de livros (e essa regra já entendi muito bem, e nisso até já virei uma espécie de _grammar nazi_).


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Por quê? Sei que não se trata exatamente do tema do tópico, mas fiquei curioso pra saber sua opinião.


Quis dizer: que bom que você tem professores, não só bons como atenciosos, com quem contar. Nem todo mundo tem.



meencantesp said:


> Não sei se não o (ou a?) entendi ou se não me entendeu.


Tanto faz. Eu falo como homem e gosto de homem e de mulher. Devo ser homem, né?



meencantesp said:


> O _Revolución francesa _de que falei tinha que ver com o nome de épocas históricas, e não com os títulos de livros


Ah, desculpe. Por causa do grifo achei que fosse título. Foi mal.



meencantesp said:


> (e essa regra já entendi muito bem, e nisso até já virei uma espécie de _grammar nazi_)


Ótimo. É bom que aí você me ajuda a consertar o mundo um pouquinho, pelo menos nesse quesito, que não tá fácil, viu?


----------



## meencantesp

Um caso que me veio à mente: “rio Amazonas” ou “Rio Amazonas”?

Pois bem, a regra diz que, em casos parecidos, se podem usar as duas formas (exceto nos casos em que “rio” faz parte do nome, como em “Rio das Antas”; não é possível dizer “Navegamos pelo 'das Antas'”). Em outros casos, como no do Tietê, é possível omitir a palavra “rio”, pelo que se pode  também grafá-la com minúscula inicial: “Navegamos pelo Tietê” ou “Navegamos pelo rio Tietê”.

Mas o problema do caso em questão é que existe um estado também com o nome “Amazonas”. Deveria eu seguir qual das regras? Usar “Naveguei pelo Amazonas” em alguns casos por gerar ambiguidade (naveguei pelo rio chamado “Amazonas” ou pelos vários rios do estado de nome “Amazonas”?).

Que acham?


----------



## machadinho

Regra: O emprego de 'rio' ou 'estado' será facultativo quando não houver risco de ambiguidade. Quando houver, e se a ambiguidade for mesmo um problema, já que nem sempre é, use 'rio' para o rio e 'estado' para o estado. No caso das guerreiras do mundo antigo, o contexto será de muita valia. No restante e nesses também, o bom senso será de mais ainda.


----------



## meencantesp

Voltei:

Mar de Azov x mar de Azov
Mar Negro x mar Negro

Um critério que considerei lógico e já expus aqui é o de que, quando se pode omitir a palavra “mar” (ou “rio”, que seja), ela é deixada em maiúscula. Nesses dois casos, por esse critério, deveria ser usado “Mar de Azov” e “Mar Negro”, já que não se pode “nadar pelo Negro” e tampouco pelo “de Azov”, na minha opinião. É como se o nome do mar fosse “Mar de Azov” e “Mar Negro”, e não “de Azov” e “Negro”. É mais ou menos isso o que li referido no Ciberdúvidas.

Entretanto, segundo a Real Academia Española e várias pessoas da internet, é “mar Negro” e “mar de Azov” – e, ao mesmo tempo, para essa organização, é “Revolución rusa”. Também diz que “quando o nome não corresponde à realidade geográfica do local, usa-se maiúscula”. Portanto, supondo que o Tietê não fosse um rio, mas um lago, e que as pessoas o referissem como “rio” mesmo assim, seria correta a grafia “Rio Tietê” (e não “rio Tietê”). Esse critério, no entanto, é um pouco fora da realidade, visto que exige que um escritor comum saiba de conceitos geográficos que, frequentemente, não são unânimes (assim como em várias outras áreas).

Um caso interessante é o caso da Serra Gaúcha, aqui no Rio Grande do Sul. A maneira “serra Gaúcha” seria estranhíssima, porque é impossível dizer “subi a Gaúcha”. No caso dos mares já citados, como disse, a meu ver segue-se a mesma lógica, mas uma pessoa pode chegar e afirmar que, para ela, “nadar no Negro” é natural (usando o argumento de que o que vale é o contexto), assim como um residente da região desse mar, na sua língua materna, pode omitir a palavra mar devido à proximidade geográfica (e talvez “sentimental”). Como é que faço, então?

Preciso de ajuda, de novo. Meu “senso de distinção entre nomes próprios e descrições definidas” não está funcionando direito e tampouco estou conseguindo “ser adulto em língua”. Estou fazendo um grande esforço para isso.


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> [...] mas uma pessoa pode chegar e afirmar que, para ela, “nadar no Negro” é natural (usando o argumento de que o que vale é o contexto), assim como um residente da região desse mar, na sua língua materna, pode omitir a palavra mar devido à proximidade geográfica (e talvez “sentimental”).


Sou uma delas.


meencantesp said:


> Como é que faço, então?


É inaceitável que as duas possibilidades coexistam? Por quê?



meencantesp said:


> Preciso de ajuda, de novo. Meu “senso de distinção entre nomes próprios e descrições definidas” não está funcionando direito [...]


Talvez eu não seja a pessoa mais indicada para o ajudar. O meu enfoque é teórico, abstrato, formal. Falo de sintaxe, semântica e pragmática; na falta de coisa melhor, dou palpite em gramática.



meencantesp said:


> [...] e tampouco estou conseguindo “ser adulto em língua”.


 Um esclarecimento: quando falo em ser adulto em língua, *não* me refiro a idade. Não faltam trintões, quarentões, cinquentões que não conseguem decidir por conta própria, sem recorrer a uma autoridade ou oráculo, se uma construção qualquer está boa ou má. Ou, pior, que julgam uma construção boa ou má só porque a autoridade ou oráculo disse que sim ou que não. Uma coisa são as dúvidas pontuais; outra é a insegurança de si.


----------



## meencantesp

Um caso que agora me deixou em dúvida: o que diz respeito ao padre Antônio Vieira (mas também pode servir para outros casos). Ele é o autor do “Sermão do bom ladrão”.

A palavra “padre”, num primeiro momento, é escrita em minúscula, ao passo que o nome do padre em questão é escrito com maiúscula inicial. O problema é que, na verdade, parece que o cargo de padre ficou tão ligado à pessoa dele que, de certa maneira, não me parece de todo incorreto que “padre” passe a levar maiúscula também. Se se pesquisa o nome dele no Google, percebe-se na hora que a forma preferencial é “Padre Antônio Vieira”. Aí vem uma outra questão:

1) “Sermão do bom ladrão”, de padre Antônio Vieira;
2) “Sermão do bom ladrão”, do padre Antônio Vieira;
3) “Sermão do bom ladrão”, de Padre Antônio Vieira;
4) “Sermão do bom ladrão”, de Antônio Vieira.

A opção 4 está correta, embora não seja de fato tão utilizada assim. Talvez até gere um estranhamento, de tão ligado ao nome do rapaz que a palavra “padre” está.

Se considerarmos que “padre” não faz parte do nome dele, isto é, que se trata só de um cargo, a mais correta parece ser a opção 2. A opção 1 seria no mínimo estranha, dado que se costuma pôr artigo antes de cargos. Seria incorreto, ao meu ver, dizer que “o rosto de apresentadora Patrícia Poeta é…”; o natural e correto seria que “o rosto d*a *apresentadora Patrícia Poeta”.

Já se considerarmos que a palavra “padre” passou a fazer parte do nome próprio, a opção 3 não me pareceria também incorreta. Estaria então “padre” obrigatoriamente com maiúscula inicial, e não se lhe usaria artigo na frente (já que “padre” seria, mais do que só o cargo, o próprio nome do homem).

Alguém poderia opinar?


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> As pessoas, as coisas, tudo pode ter mais do que apenas um nome próprio.



E qual das opções é que lhe parece melhor?


----------



## pfaa09

Eu optaria pela opção 1)
Uma obra tem uma autoria de. Acho que deve ser usada a preposição e não a contracção.
É um contexto que exige alguma formalidade, logo, a preposição dá alguma "classe", pelo menos para mim.
Existe também aquela questão ambígua de posse (do) versus autoria (de), pelo menos faz sentido para mim.
Bem sei que estando estampado algures num livro, não existe qualquer ambiguidade.
A questão do padre ou Padre, tratando-se de obras literárias, acho que é facultativo. Não posso afirmar que pode ser exigência do autor, da editora, enfim, pelo que leio sobre obras literárias, existe um critério alargado sobre estas questões gramaticais, aliás, o próprio AO menciona-o --> Língua Brasil - Instituto Euclides da Cunha.

Nota1: Se reparar, no link indicado, há um título onde surge a preposição antes do autor:
"Poesia Completa de Cruz e Sousa".

Nota2: Deixo aqui um texto interessante sobre uso de Maiúsculas e/ou minúsculas (retirado do JN online)

"*O novo Acordo Ortográfico organiza a utilização da letra minúscula e da letra maiúscula inicial e prevê a opção entre elas em determinadas situações.*

Deste modo, deve usar-se a letra minúscula em todos os vocábulos da língua nos usos correntes e nos seguintes especiais: nomes dos dias da semana, nomes dos meses do ano, nomes das estações do ano, nomes dos pontos cardeais (mas não nas suas abreviaturas), nos usos de "beltrano", "fulano" e "sicrano" e nas formas de tratamento ou cortesia (axiónimos): senhor João; senhor professor doutor Jorge Osório; bacharel António Sá; cardeal Manuel Clemente.

No entanto, é opcional o uso da letra minúscula inicial nas seguintes situações: nos títulos dos livros (bibliónimos), em que se excetua o primeiro elemento, que se escreve com maiúscula, e os nomes próprios neles contidos (O Primo Basílio/O primo Basílio), nos nomes dos santos (hagiónimos - Santa Maria Adelaide/santa Maria Adelaide), nos nomes que designam domínios de saber, cursos e disciplinas, nas categorizações de logradouros públicos, nas categorizações de nomes de templos (Igreja da Lapa/igreja da Lapa) e nas categorizações de edifícios (Palácio de Belém/palácio de Belém).

A letra maiúscula inicial é obrigatória nos nomes próprios de pessoas, nos nomes próprios de locais, nos nomes de seres antropomorfizados ou mitológicos, nos nomes de festas e festividades, nos títulos dos periódicos, nos pontos cardeais ou equivalentes, quando designam uma região (o Norte), nas siglas, símbolos ou abreviaturas internacionais e nos nomes das instituições públicas e privadas.

Considera-se ainda conveniente o uso de maiúscula quando a palavra faz parte de um nome consagrado, tal como produtos Serra da Estrela.

Sendo assim, no novo AO não há aumento dos casos em que é exigida maiúscula inicial; pelo contrário, o número diminui."

Lúcia Vaz Pedro, professora de português e formadora do acordo ortográfico


----------



## Carfer

Talvez seja impressão minha, mas parece-me que em Portugal '_padre_' é sempre antecedido de artigo ('_obra do Padre António Vieira/ José Anchieta/ Agostinho de Macedo/, O "Vocabulário Portuguez e Latino" d_o Padre Raphael Bluteau_, A Passarola, do Padre Bartolomeu de Gusmão, O Crime do Padre Amaro etc._', salvo nas enumerações de autores ou personalidades ('_autores do século XVII: 1- .... 2-... 3- Padre António Vieira'._ O que nunca percebi foi a razão por que '_Frei_' não segue a mesma regra. Usos.


----------



## Vanda

Pfaa, valeu o link do Língua Brasil sobre o assunto.


----------



## meencantesp

pfaa09 said:


> Eu optaria pela opção 1)
> Uma obra tem uma autoria de. Acho que deve ser usada a preposição e não a contracção.
> É um contexto que exige alguma formalidade, logo, a preposição dá alguma "classe", pelo menos para mim.
> Existe também aquela questão ambígua de posse (do) versus autoria (de), pelo menos faz sentido para mim.
> Bem sei que estando estampado algures num livro, não existe qualquer ambiguidade.



Entendi por completo o que expôs. O natural é mesmo que se use só a preposição antes do nome. O problema é o fato de o nome estar precedido da palavra “padre”: não me consegue parecer natural a sequência “de” + cargo + nome. Seria estranho se, num texto, escrevêssemos: “A fala de secretária Joana Martins foi aplaudida”. O natural seria fazer a contração com o artigo (da secretária Joana Martins). É claro que estamos falando dum contexto diferente, pelo que o critério não deve ser exatamente o mesmo, mas entendo o seu ponto de vista. Fica estranho mesmo que se use a contração no exemplo que pus, mas estranho parece que também fica só com a preposição.

Sobre a maiúscula em “padre”, ela não me gera dificuldade numa perspectiva geral. Muito me debrucei sobre o assunto, e o mais natural é que se escrevam os cargos com minúscula inicial. Não parece haver razão justificável para que se use, exceto em escritos cerimoniosos — bastante questionáveis também: se “padre” leva maiúscula inicial sendo um nome comum por “respeito”, então o seu uso pode ser estendido a quaisquer outras palavras. Pode, de fato, e isso é uma escolha de quem escreve, mas assim a ortotipografia do texto fica feia e irregular, ao meu ver pelo menos.

É que “padre”, no caso do Antônio Vieira, passou a ser quase que irretirável do seu nome. Raro será dizer “o escritor Antônio Vieira”; o comum será sempre “o padre Antônio Vieira”. Como eu já disse, “de padre Antônio Vieira” parece tão estranho quanto “a fala de secretária Joana”. No entanto, se puséssemos uma maiúscula em “padre”, é como se o nome desse homem, de certa maneira, passasse a ser “Padre”. Portanto, faria sentido usar só a preposição (e não a contração): “de Padre Antônio Vieira”, assim como “de Fernando Pessoa”. Em suma: com a minúscula em “padre”, parece ser obrigatório que se faça a contração. O usuário @Carfer expôs isso:



Carfer said:


> Talvez seja impressão minha, mas parece-me que em Portugal '_padre_' é sempre antecedido de artigo ('_obra do Padre António Vieira/ José Anchieta/ Agostinho de Macedo/, O "Vocabulário Portuguez e Latino" d_o Padre Raphael Bluteau_, A Passarola, do Padre Bartolomeu de Gusmão, O Crime do Padre Amaro etc._', salvo nas enumerações de autores ou personalidades ('_autores do século XVII: 1- .... 2-... 3- Padre António Vieira'._ O que nunca percebi foi a razão por que '_Frei_' não segue a mesma regra. Usos.



Enfim, alguns casos sobre maiúsculas levam a reflexões bem interessantes sobre a língua. Não é um assunto a que se dá tanta atenção na verdade, porque a muitos não lhes parece importante por ser “somente um detalhe”. No nosso idioma também, que me corrijam se eu estiver errado, não há tanta informação disponível sobre isso. O Acordo Ortográfico o que faz, em vários casos, é quase dizer “decidam-se vocês”. Na internet, os vários sites dão informações desencontradas, confusas. 

O espanhol, nesse sentido, é privilegiado: o fato de existir a RAE leva a que haja uma maior padronização ortotipográfica (perceba-se que esse termo castelhano nem sequer existe no português por enquanto). A _Ortografia de la lengua española_ faz uma gigantesca exposição sobre o assunto, tratando de casos gerais a casos muito específicos. Também há uma obra do galego José Martínez de Sousa que trata do assunto.

O porquê dessa anarquia parece ser que o português parece não dar a mínima atenção ao assunto. Isso pode ser visto no caso dos títulos, assunto sobre o qual já discuti aqui no fórum. Ao contrário do que ocorre no espanhol, no francês e no italiano, línguas latinas como a nossa, no português, até a entrada em vigor do atual acordo ortográfico, fazia-se uso da norma germânica, a mesma utilizada no inglês (em vez de _As intermitências da morte_, o “correto” era _As Intermitências da Morte_). Agora, sob o de 1990, podemos usar as duas formas. O já referido José Martínez de Sousa disse que a escrita dos títulos em maiúscula se tratava dum “anglicismo ortotipográfico”. Se for assim, o português parece que mantinha esse anglicismo como regra oficial.

Na _Ortografia _da RAE, diz-se que a tendência do espanhol é reduzir ao máximo o uso das maiúsculas. Ao encontro do trecho do site que citou, o mesmo parece estar acontecendo com o português, muito embora estejamos atrasados no processo. Em edições antigas de livro vejo com frequência o uso de “senhor” com maiúscula inicial, como é no inglês, assim como vários outros abusos no uso das maiúsculas. Contudo, nas edições mais recentes, da editora Companhia das Letras, por exemplo, o uso delas está minimizando-se ao máximo, algo que a mim me parece ótimo. As maiúsculas devem é ser exceção, não regra. Se as obras sempre vão entre aspas ou em itálico, por que motivo escrevê-las com várias maiúsculas? Se “presidente” não é parte do nome próprio, por que escrever essa palavra com maiúscula inicial? Uns dirão que por respeito. Bom, é um ponto de vista, mas bem superficial ao meu ver. A maiúscula não tem, pelo menos que eu saiba, poder mágico algum nesse sentido. Não sei, opiniões. Prefiro um critério mais lógico do que esse. Se “presidente” merece maiúscula inicial por respeito, logo passaremos a usar maiúsculas iniciais em quase toda a extensão dos textos, algo que não tem razão para acontecer.

Este é um bom tópico para servir de registro sobre o assunto, talvez para toda a internet.


----------

